# some for the predator hunters



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well some of you guys on here seem to like the last knife i posted

so i thought i would post a few more i finished up about a month ago

just forgot to show ya'll ( i think i forgot any how,but then again maybe i did already and just dont remember.getting old sucks lol)

these are some knives that i put together with jaw bones from coyote and bobcat

all are hafted with pine pitch glue that i made,and white tail sinew that i processed my self

these are also display pieces,just need to make stands for them now

im making display items right now,as they tend to sell quicker when selling them at knapp ins









from top to bottom we have

turtle creek glass(supposedly the slag material from the making of the space shuttle heat tiles) on coyote jaw

opalized glass on bobcat

wonder stone (a type of rhyolite ) on bobcat

silver sheen obsidion on coyote

a closer look at the blades









as always, ignore the date on the pics because i still am too lazy to fix it in my camera 

thanks for looking


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that is impressive! !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful !


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

awesome work Sneaky


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

As I've said before Tim--- you have quite a talent. The second from the bottom with the cat jaw is dynamite!!!!

Don't worry about the dates on the pictures--- my camera is the same way.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow your ingenuity never ceases to impress me! I love this idea! If you were to pull the teeth and wrap the jaw in something to make it a little bigger and easier to grip they look like they would be comfortable to use and not so slippery if covered in blood while used for skinning or butchering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

actually the handles fit nicely in the hand and the teeth dont seem to hurt when gripping it tightly

they seem to fit between the fingers quit well,atleast for my size hands

the bobcat jaws,being smaller,only allow for a couple of fingers to grip

but the teeth still dont seem to "bite" your fingers when gripping them

my personal favorite is the coyote jaw with the silver sheen obsidion blade (blade style is known as a "lancelot blade")

it may just end up in my personal collection

once i get stands made all others that i have posted will be for sale


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are some really cool looking knife you made. The opalized glass one really catches ones eye.

Great job on the knifes.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Really nice work SGB. I would like to jump up and get in line once you price them. I think another of your knifes would balance my display case well!! All them look great but both the Cat Cutters appeal to me!


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice how long does it take to make them


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Super cool, you've got quite the talent.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like the look of the Turtle Creek blade. Really nice work. But I am still favoring the silver sheen obsidian and deer antler knife, I won in "the game." All I can say is, impressive!


----------

